# GA Cup West Region qualifiers



## younothat (Oct 5, 2017)

Generation adidas Cup West Region qualifiers set for this weekend
Swope Soccer Village and the Sporting Kansas City Academy will host 2017-18 Generation adidas Cup West Region qualifying matches this weekend
http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-boys/generation-adidas-cup-west-region-qualifiers-set-for-this-weekend/

*2017-18 Generation adidas Cup: U-17 Qualifying Schedule*
Friday, Oct. 6 2pm LA Galaxy vs. Seattle Sounders FC
4:30pm Real Salt Lake vs. San Jose Earthquakes
7pm Sporting KC vs. Portland Timbers
Saturday, Oct. 7 2:30pm Seattle Sounders FC vs. San Jose Earthquakes
5pm LA Galaxy vs. Portland Timbers
7:30pm Real Salt Lake vs. Sporting KC
Monday, Oct. 9 9am Portland Timbers vs. Seattle Sounders FC
11am LA Galaxy vs. Real Salt Lake
1pm Sporting KC vs. San Jose Earthquakes

*Generation adidas Cup: U-15 Friendly Schedule*
Friday, Oct. 6 2pm LA Galaxy vs. Houston Dynamo
4:30pm Real Salt Lake vs. San Jose Earthquakes
7pm Sporting KC vs. Portland Timbers
Saturday, Oct. 7 8am Houston Dynamo vs. San Jose Earthquakes
10am LA Galaxy vs. Portland Timbers
12pm Real Salt Lake vs. Sporting KC
Monday, Oct. 9 9am Sporting KC vs. San Jose Earthquakes
11am LA Galaxy vs. Real Salt Lake
1pm Portland Timbers vs. Houston Dynamo


----------



## younothat (Oct 7, 2017)

Day #1 recap
https://www.sportingkc.com/post/2017/10/06/2017-18-generation-adidas-cup-qualifying-day-one-recap

U-17 Qualifying 
Portland Timbers 3, LA Galaxy 1
Real Salt Lake 5, San Jose Earthquakes 0
Sporting KC 2 (4), Seattle Sounders FC 2 (3)  Pk's 

U-15 Friendly
Real Salt Lake 2-4 San Jose Earthquakes
LA Galaxy 5-1 Houston Dynamo
Sporting KC 1-2 Portland Timbers


----------



## younothat (Oct 8, 2017)

Day #2 recap
https://www.sportingkc.com/post/2017/10/07/2017-18-generation-adidas-cup-qualifying-day-two-recap

U-17 Qualifying 
Portland Timbers 1-0 San Jose Earthquakes
LA Galaxy 2-2 (5-3) Seattle Sounders FC  PK's.  Ulysses Llanez was spectacular as a sub with two goals.  Great hands by Pulskamp to get a touch and save that PK.
Real Salt Lake 1-2 Sporting KC

U-15 Friendly
Houston Dynamo 0-3 San Jose Earthquakes
LA Galaxy 3-0 Portland Timbers
Real Salt Lake 3-1 Sporting KC


----------



## younothat (Oct 9, 2017)

Day #3 recap
https://www.sportingkc.com/post/2017/10/09/2017-18-generation-adidas-cup-qualifying-day-three-recap

U-17 Qualifying 
Sporting KC 5-1 San Jose Earthquakes
LA Galaxy 0-2 Real Salt Lake
Portland Timbers 1-0 Seattle Sounders FC

U-15 Friendly
Sporting KC 1-3 San Jose Earthquakes
LA Galaxy 3-0 Real Salt Lake
Portland Timbers 5-0 Houston Dynamo


----------

